# ViP622 Install comments



## Kerry D (Feb 18, 2006)

What should I expect hardware wise during the installation process of the new Vip622 here in Las Vegas NV?

I just received the ViP622 Friday February 17 and an empty box the week before. Scheduled installation date is February 25. This is a major upgrade of equipment for us. Programming will be HD Gold with locals.

Current equipment: 
Model JVC4500 located in Living Room 
S-Video Feeding a Sony LCD 60 inch HD Monitor (DVI and Component TV inputs available)
RF to other rooms in the house
Audio - Sony Receiver with optical input

Model 1000 located in the Garage - feeding 1 TV, with RF

Antenna - Dish 300 with 2 cables from the LNB, one for the Garage and 1 to the Living Room
Feedline - Both are RG-6 marked 2.25Ghz
------------------
I want to keep a separate receiver in the garage, probably the 4500, but the rest of the house will utilize the ViP622. The CSR said we could trade in either receiver for a credit, $25.00 for the 1000 or $95.00 for the 4500.

I know just enough about the new setup that the Dish 1000 is likely adequate for this location here in the west. I have an unobstructed view of the sky. Have been a subscriber of Dish since 1998. 

All of the current equipment has been bullet proof over the years, never giving any problems. Now moving into High Tech equipment and haven’t had the time to investigate what should be used and the install date is rapidly approaching! I will be watching the installer closely!

Any comments would be appreciated!

Kerry


----------



## RF 2 HiDef (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Kerry,

From what I understand, the Dish 1000 you will be getting as part of the install will be adequate for what you are wanting to do. This will replace your Dish 300 and will support both your Vip622 and the other receiver that you decide to keep. I'm also new to this forum and am also anxiously awaiting my Vip622 annd Dish 1000 to replace my Dish 500 and DP 510. I'm going with the DishHD Silver package, plus locals and HBO. By the way...we happen to be neighbors, I'm in West Henderson.

Sam



Kerry D said:


> What should I expect hardware wise during the installation process of the new Vip622 here in Las Vegas NV?
> 
> I just received the ViP622 Friday February 17 and an empty box the week before. Scheduled installation date is February 25. This is a major upgrade of equipment for us. Programming will be HD Gold with locals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kerry D (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I really can't wait to get this working. I hope the installer is a good one!

Kerry


----------



## RF 2 HiDef (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm counting the days myself... Although I will be waiting a little longer than you have to. Keep me posted on how it goes. I just hope that my installer brings everything he/she is supposed to.

Sam



Kerry D said:


> Thanks for the reply. I really can't wait to get this working. I hope the installer is a good one!
> 
> Kerry


----------



## Kerry D (Feb 18, 2006)

The installer arrived an hour early! That worked out great!

He installed the receiver, putting a new connector on the cable from the dish, hooking up the component video cables (not supplied by Dish) and all the rest. He went outside and installed a Dish 1000 setup on the original mast. 

While trying to aim the dish, no signal was found with his meter. He took down the dish to replace the LNB with another from his truck. That fixed the problem.

He did a switch check and the 622 did a download, then the program guide. It took the installer longer to get through to the CSR for activation than to do the install. I guess they don't have a secret phone line!

So far, it works as advertised! I added the local OTA channels and all seems well. The receiver is easy to use. Will be spending some time checking it all out! The HD channels on my display are outstanding! The audio (through the optical cable) works just as well!

Very very pleased so far! Great receiver!
Kerry


----------



## RF 2 HiDef (Feb 9, 2006)

Coooool!

Nice to see everything worked out for you Kerry. I hope my install goes as well as yours. I'll let you know next Saturday. Until then, I'll be envious 



Kerry D said:


> The installer arrived an hour early! That worked out great!
> 
> He installed the receiver, putting a new connector on the cable from the dish, hooking up the component video cables (not supplied by Dish) and all the rest. He went outside and installed a Dish 1000 setup on the original mast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kerry D (Feb 18, 2006)

Its been a little over a week since the install. It has worked perfectly with these two exceptions:

1- On day 2, the first time I set up a timer, the system shutdown upon leaving the menus. After restarting the system, the timer I had made and everything else worked correctly.

2- At 3am on the the 4th day, the system shut down (I was up when it happened). After turning the system back on, everything has been fine

I really like this receiver! It is a pleasure to watch and operate!

Kerry


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

622 and a Dish 1000 installed this morning. Running smooth. Already recorded a couple of shows. Nice box. Very similar to the 942. Thumbs up to E* on this bad boy!


----------

